# oil filter



## rancher (Jan 5, 2010)

does anyone know what oil filter can use on 2007 outlander 400 besides a BRP one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i searched all over and found much of nothin!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

monopoly


----------

